# Snowdogg or Fisher for personal use on Jeep Wrangler?



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Sold my 1997 Jeep Wrangler today and it had a Meyers plow- worked well for 4 years other than replacing the touch pad controller.

So now I'm adding a plow to my 2008 Jeep Wrangler 4 door and have narrowed down the search between Fisher and Snowdogg and I'm ready to pull the trigger Wednesday. Any thoughts either way? This will be used for my own driveway which is 700' and a bit steep at one point. Looking at the SnowDogg MD75 model.

Fisher dealer is 20 minutes away, SnowDogg is 30 minutes away. Meyer dealer now sells SnowDogg otherwise I'd consider a Meyer again...

Thx,
Joe


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have always run Fisher, They are great plows. This year I bought a SSvx85 snowdoogg It was a lot cheaper so I figured I try it out. I love this blade. After 2 big snow storms this blade is the best I have ever had. jmo.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Since you are in Fisher country....I say Fisher.....But the Snowpuppy looks like it could hold up to the Homeowner Uses.......:salute:


----------



## gene03079 (Dec 12, 2010)

Was that you with the Silver Wrangler?

I sold my 97 on Monday and had a Snowdogg MD68 put on my 08 today. I had Candia do the job.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, that was my silver 08 unlimited sahara getting the md75 installed yesterday. Very pleased with the install and the plow looks like its well made. Candia did the meyers on my 97 a few years ago and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Gene - btw I'm just next door in 03087


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Love my DOGG. The Stainless Steel blade shows no signs of rust or tarnish. Very fast angle adjustment and fast up/down. Comes with the curl blade on the top at no extra charge. Whatever you choose remember to add "No Sieze" to all bolts on both the mount and blade assy. This will allow for the thing to be disassembled without distroying the hardware. Also use the dielectric grease on all the plugs end to keep out moisture and prevent corrosion.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I went with the MD75 for my 2008 4 door wrangler and could not be more pleased. I put it through it's paces this weekend with the nor'easter and the set up exceeded my expectations. I also purchased a new set of cable chains and installed them but I really don't think I'll need them often - the extra weight of the 4 door wrangler provides a lot of traction.


----------



## gene03079 (Dec 12, 2010)

My MD68 did well today on the Wrangler


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great Gene. Any problems with traction? I have a long & steep run and don't know if I can make it back up the driveway hence the cable chains.


----------



## gene03079 (Dec 12, 2010)

My area was flat so no traction problems yet.


----------

